# Crime Scene



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Hot Sauce grease?

I bought some bass fisherman's reels that had grease everywhere, my guess was he wasn't worried about casting distance and more about ease of maintenance.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Is that a spleen? No wait..LIVER!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Take a sample and have it tested for...sanity.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like the strawberry syrup at IHOP. Did you order coffee with that sweet mess?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Missed a spot...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Aggelos (Mar 1, 2012)

must used the wrong size of brush to apply the grease..


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my...


----------



## baynick (Oct 14, 2009)

*crime scene*

Looks like he applied grease with one of his horns. Leave it to a longhorn, when a little is good, a whole lot should be better?? But the grease is maroon.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So whats the point, the reel doesn't have any rust!!!!!! LOL:sarcasm


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Ol quantum hot sauce. Quick question though.
I've opened up my core and it had grease everywhere kinda like this but not as ridiculous and this was straight outta the box.
I was wondering if you were supposed to lightly apply grease to the inside frame or just leave it be. 
Same with the Yoke and various other parts.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I bet he paid to have that done, too! SMH!


----------



## Top Drive (Feb 4, 2013)

Ain't nothing to it. Take it to the car wash and blast that mess outta there. That'll clean it right up.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

That must be the aggy reel :headknock. Just guessing by the color of the grease :wink::cheers:.

Hopefuly the Longhorn reel owner is/was smarter than using Quantum hot sauce in his Shimano products .


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

i thought this was the reel i did at first and said to myself... i dont remember doing THAT!
then i looked closer and realized it wasnt one of my jobs... whew i thought i was going insane!


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*It's Called Aggie's Revenge!!!*



MattK said:


>


That's my guess - our Longhorn gave his reel to an Aggie and the Aggie had his revenge...

Seriously though, the inside of the pinion gear is clean and shiny. Would this mess really impact casting distance?


----------

